# Axcel achieve or accutouch carbon pro



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

I have both.

They have identical 2nd and 3rd axis adjustment, and you can utilize other company's scopes and optics on either of them.

The Achieve is much more precise in fine-tuning yardages and sighting in, but I think the Accutouch is easier to make quick gang adjustments between targets. 

Our club has multiple 3D targets that can be shot from the same stake, so i have to set the sight once, then quickly reset it for the second target. 

I can do that faster with the Accutouch (which uses a wheel) versus the Achieve (which uses a button to release the scope and slide it up or down the tape, and the knobs to fine-tune the pointer to the exact point on the tape.). So basically I have to complete two separate movements with the Achieve versus one for the Accutouch (not including releasing the locking lever for the wheel, which is tactile and takes 1/2 a second.)

If I had the choice between the two, and money was no object, I would go for the Achieve, though you aren't losing much with the Accutouch.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tialloydragon said:


> I have both.
> 
> They have identical 2nd and 3rd axis adjustment, and you can utilize other company's scopes and optics on either of them.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Brandon4290 (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm going to go shoot them both tomorrow then I will decide which one I will buy. I was just worried which one would be easier to dail up to say 37.8 yards


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Get a Hogg Father and you will have nice bring pins and a better made sight.


----------

